# ((((( CARL CASPER HOP PICTURES )))))



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT I JUST GOT BACK FROM LOUISVILLE,KY AN I BROUGHT SOME PICTURES FROM THE HOP

I WAS THE ONLY CAMERA CREW THERE THAT WAS ALLOWED TO FILM THIS EVENT AN I WILL POST A FEW PICTURES,,, 

THIS WILL BE ON MY VOL # 22 DVD,,, I'AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON VOL # 22 AN I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHEN VOL # 22 WILL BE RELEASED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=478682]

[attachmentid=478683]

[attachmentid=478684]

[attachmentid=478685]

[attachmentid=478686]*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=478693]

[attachmentid=478694]

[attachmentid=478695]

[attachmentid=478696]

[attachmentid=478697]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=478699]

[attachmentid=478700]

[attachmentid=478701]

[attachmentid=478702]

[attachmentid=478703]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THERE WHERE ABOUT 25 MORE HOPPERS THAT HOPPED BUT I WILL SAVE THE BEST FOR THE DVD VOL # 22,,,,,,,*


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Can't wait for 22 to drop.......... :thumbsup: But you forgot to put a pick of PINKY on there......... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 26 2006, 03:59 PM~4932619
> *Can't wait for 22 to drop.......... :thumbsup: But you forgot to put a pick of PINKY on there......... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*ME TOO !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 26 2006, 03:59 PM~4932619
> *Can't wait for 22 to drop.......... :thumbsup: But you forgot to put a pick of PINKY on there......... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*AWWWWWWWWWWW,, I HAVE A SUPRIZE FOR EVERYONE,,,*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

so did you like the show?


----------



## monarch (Feb 23, 2006)

did you get any video of the fights ???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHIT WHO WAS FIGHTING


----------



## monarch (Feb 23, 2006)

no clubs or anything just people that were in the pits at the hop


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHIT I WONDER WHO I'VE TALKED TO BUNCH OF PEOPLE
NOBODY SAID ANYTHING


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

damn, it all goes down after we leave, i never heard shit about the fights


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2006, 04:34 PM~4932772
> *damn, it all goes down after we leave, i never heard shit about the fights
> *


*WAIT FOR THE DVD*


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

wuz up truucha jus got home to da "A" can't wait to get da new video hope u got good footage of my lac. da black one :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

so, according to your topic title, nobody else took pictures?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monarch_@Feb 26 2006, 06:21 PM~4932712
> *no clubs or anything just people that were in the pits at the hop
> *



:thumbsdown: fools need to grow the fuck up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it i knew i should have stayed for the 2nd


----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 26 2006, 07:29 PM~4933064
> *damn it i knew i should have stayed for the 2nd
> *


DA SECONED HOP SAT. NIGHT COOL YOU MISSED OUT NO SMOKE OR FIRE THAT TIME.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

the hop was pretty good..... was cool kickin it with nim,jimmy and his crew and rob from rnl............. nice meetin you guys and kickin it with rob again....... wish we woulda stayed for the second hope............. rob tore it up as usual...... as well as everyone else......... good job guys


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHERE'S THE BIG M AT....................................................


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

WHERE ARE THE PICS  uffin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 26 2006, 05:23 PM~4933035
> *so, according to your topic title, nobody else took pictures?
> *


*VIDEO*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Feb 26 2006, 08:52 PM~4933573
> *VIDEO
> *


*TRUUCHA HAS THE EXCLUSIVE PICTURES*


You know Im just bustin your balls man :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, pinky was swangin! so was that cutty!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

so did pitbull make an apperance


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Feb 26 2006, 08:28 PM~4933726
> *so did pitbull make an apperance
> *


The Car...................................No


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 26 2006, 06:31 PM~4933742
> *The Car...................................No
> *


  damn homie.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Feb 26 2006, 06:42 PM~4933505
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS    uffin:
> *


how about this. and also ladies get dirty also


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

so what was the highest single out there?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

the clean ass green 68 impala from hit 'em up in columbus OH.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

somewhere in the 50's on the tailpipes, looking good.


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 26 2006, 09:50 PM~4933895
> *the clean ass green 68 impala from hit 'em up in columbus OH.
> *


yeah that thing is real nice :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thats straight looks like you guys had a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILUVTHEDIK (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah it was bangin for sure...and super clean :thumbsup: 
cp's car was hoppin on the bump 35 times in one hop friday night.
the stick ran out of number at 72 and he was clearing the numbers by a good bit.

ange done great on the switch bumpering with ease

juandik's :biggrin: (this is he,under her name )will need a piston pump and some adjust ments,and now a drive shaft scince i tore this one out.  had a blast of a time ,wish i could see a pic when cris hopped it sat night and it did the 42


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVTHEDIK_@Feb 26 2006, 10:56 PM~4933953
> *yeah it was bangin for sure...and super clean  :thumbsup:
> cp's car was hoppin on the bump 35 times in one hop friday night.
> the stick ran out of number at 72 and he was clearing the numbers by a good bit.
> ...


The Piston pump is all yours. I will be up soon to get my parts and bring it.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

thanks for the advice chris i'm still a learning how to make them hop it takes time i know it didn't do too well but i had a good time anyway :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVTHEDIK (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 26 2006, 07:59 PM~4933977
> *The Piston pump is all yours.  I will be up soon to get my parts and bring it.
> *



thank you sir you are too generious ..i have one left and have to make a special piston for mine cause it hase to be a short tank due to lack of room. :biggrin: 

by the way thank you for ALL your help this weekend woulda been tough with out you and all of my homies


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin: thank you every one else who helped me timdog-westside-hostile-uce-hitem up-individuals-and my boy nutter thanks again i had fun :biggrin:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

So did anyone get pics of the gold Pontiac Lemans swangin'? :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVTHEDIK (Jan 13, 2006)

just because that girl didn't even want her husband to help us push pinky and he was cool as hell sittin g right next to me. and she has made other comments on lay it low...doesn't means you should be making comments about her.. and if any one thinks that is going to happen ... :roflmao: .. i got some property you should look at.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 26 2006, 10:13 PM~4934130
> *So did anyone get pics of the gold Pontiac Lemans swangin'?  :biggrin:
> *


maybe you 2 should nose up :dunno:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for coming out Truucha!!!! Too bad I f***ed it up on Saturday!!! Of course I had no problem hittin bumper on Friday night and on Sunday!
Damn it John! Why did you make me drink that Rum! :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 26 2006, 09:25 PM~4934189
> *Thanks for coming out Truucha!!!!  Too bad I f***ed it up on Saturday!!!  Of course I had no problem hittin bumper on Friday night and on Sunday!
> Damn it John!  Why did you make me drink that Rum!  :angry:
> *


Gucci John gets blamed for alot of shit................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Where the pics?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 26 2006, 10:25 PM~4934189
> *Thanks for coming out Truucha!!!!  Too bad I f***ed it up on Saturday!!!  Of course I had no problem hittin bumper on Friday night and on Sunday!
> Damn it John!  Why did you make me drink that Rum!  :angry:
> *


Seen what it did to Juan in Chi..... :biggrin: 

I DRANK THAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

shit i wanted to see the primered caddy with the horns and crinkling quarters gettin on the truucha cover shot :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 26 2006, 10:29 PM~4934217
> *Seen what it did to Juan in Chi..... :biggrin:
> 
> I DRANK THAT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man there is a lot of shit that rum will do to you you should of seen it when he came home to ohio man i got faded.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 26 2006, 10:30 PM~4934226
> *shit i wanted to see the primered caddy with the horns and crinkling quarters gettin on the truucha cover shot :roflmao:
> *


shit fool i saw what you are working with and it is hot bro. but yeah it is not the cutty.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 26 2006, 10:31 PM~4934233
> *man there is a lot of shit that rum will do to you you should of seen it when he came home to ohio man i got faded.
> *


Yeah that shit is not like regular captain morgans :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah it is captan slap a bro......i didn't drink any of my own rum from john..i had a sip of anges drink and i could feel it comeing on :twak:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 26 2006, 10:33 PM~4934245
> *Yeah that shit is not like regular captain morgans  :0  :biggrin:
> *


fuck no it is not.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 26 2006, 11:32 PM~4934243
> *shit fool i saw what you are working with and it is hot bro. but yeah it is not the cutty.
> *


some guy out here has been on me to sale it to him i might.if i get what i want out of it then its on.all i can say is drop the top and let the bumper scrape.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 26 2006, 09:44 PM~4934309
> *some guy out here has been on me to sale it to him i might.if i get what i want out of it then its on.all i can say is drop the top and let the bumper scrape.
> *


I forgot you had that.................. :0


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2006, 09:23 PM~4934179
> *maybe you 2 should nose up  :dunno:
> *


ANYTIME!

But I didn't weld my own shit or install my own hydros so "she ain't worried about me cause she built her own shit" :uh: 

Oh well, if it makes her feel better, who am I to say anything?

I'M THE QUEEN B..THATS WHO!!!!!

Don't ever call me out unless you got something to bring!! 
MY SHIT WORKS CAUSE IT WAS WESTSIDE BUILT!!!!! AND WE ALL KNOW THATS ALL THAT MATTERS...THAT IT WORKS! AND IT LOOKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD TOO!

(yeah I know it runs like shit! maybe thats something I can do myself)


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 26 2006, 11:45 PM~4934322
> *ANYTIME!
> 
> But I didn't weld my own shit or install my own hydros so "she ain't worried about me cause she built her own shit"  :uh:
> ...


dam u must talk with juandic alot,lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ok i missed it as usual....... but who was fighting?........ everybody was gettin they hop on this weekend........... good job to everyone...........


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 26 2006, 09:46 PM~4934336
> *dam u must talk with juandic alot,lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Damn, your right on......we just left him, guess he's rubbin' off!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 26 2006, 10:29 PM~4934217
> *Seen what it did to Juan in Chi..... :biggrin:
> 
> I DRANK THAT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Queen Bee -GO COLTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 27 2006, 03:48 AM~4934347
> *Damn, your right on......we just left him, guess he's rubbin' ONE off!
> *



you know him all too well!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hahahahaah you guys are hillarious


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Overall Casper was GOOD TIMES except for the fact I didnt know 7 of my 12 batteries were f*cking shot. Clint tedsted them Sunday after my horrid wiggle saturday night and 7 of them were less than 500 CCA. Actually one of them was a whopping 60CCA and another at 125CCA. Oh well. I was there to party and kick it anyhow this weekend. 

Oh yeah, "Sold to the man in the G-Unit Shirt" :biggrin:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 26 2006, 09:58 PM~4934416
> *Hey Queen Bee -GO COLTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



COLTS KICK ASS! THANKS FOR THE PLATE, YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 27 2006, 04:11 AM~4934532
> *Overall Casper was GOOD TIMES except for the fact I didnt know 7 of my 12 batteries were f*cking shot.  Clint tedsted them Sunday after my horrid wiggle saturday night and 7 of them were less than 500 CCA.  Actually one of them was a whopping 60CCA and another at 125CCA.  Oh well.  I was there to party and kick it anyhow this weekend.
> 
> Oh yeah, "Sold to the man in the G-Unit Shirt"  :biggrin:
> *


the first, and probably last time an auctioneer will say that phrase!!


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

theres always next year


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

to anyone that was at Trixies, NIM might take the role of auctioneer for next year...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Nim was twisted up sat night. he sounded like a auctioneer


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that shit was funny as fuck we were all alittle twisted for sure but still had a great time


----------



## ILUVTHEDIK (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

First time for my girl to hit up a strip club! She was like" Were stayin at the Econo locge for showdown"


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

lodge


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i heard nim slipping into some shit talkin after a ton of beers.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 26 2006, 09:29 PM~4934670
> *First time for my girl to hit up a strip club! She was like" Were stayin at the Econo locge for showdown"
> *


sorry sir that is the trixies motel and dont tell everyone  glad to see you and glad you guys made it out


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i thought it was a weak hop compared to the past at casper. they need to up the $$$$ to draw in the out of town competitors. don't get me wrong..... i had a blast, but i miss the old days!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you are right chris the money has to come up i cant see 3 days of hopping well 3 hops and dances for that money i know i wont waste my time. i will be there for support.............well actually for the party :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 27 2006, 12:35 AM~4934747
> *i thought it was a weak hop compared to the past at casper. they need to up the $$$$ to draw in the out of town competitors. don't get me wrong..... i had a blast, but i miss the old days!
> *


yeah they should up the money to put more in chris ponders bank account.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

3 outta 4 hops for a few hundos if you win..the alure of truucha being there is cool and it is great he comes out to hang ,and get us some exposure.

need to up the antie(sp).....plus being 3 months after the season and 3 months till the next show "indy" it is most times when people are doing up grades.

oh well...i had a blast and got to learn tons about my car.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Wheew...just got back... long 7 hour trip back with no trailer brakes :biggrin: 

We had a blast, got to meet alot of new cool people, and catch up with all the old friends...Like Travis we had weak batterys too :angry: 

Had a real good time at Trixies....You know Show N Go has the Jimmy-lodge on lock when we come to town

See "Y'all" :biggrin: at the Southern Showdown....


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

dan i wish i would have gone, one missed show aint so bad. ill be therre next year and the southern show down to make up.

especially missing seeing nim tore up again, hes good at that....


j/k
show n go always has a bomb ass time no matter where it is really!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Feb 26 2006, 11:58 PM~4934953
> *Wheew...just got back... long 7 hour trip back with no trailer brakes  :biggrin:
> 
> We had a blast, got to meet alot of new cool people, and catch up with all the old friends...Like Travis we had weak batterys too  :angry:
> ...


good meetin u bro, thanks for the beer, cant wait to do it again


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

I had no prob. with Skunk helping to push Pinky out, but when the rest of Westside came over, he didn't need to be there. I didn't want any one to get pissed at him for being in their place. And it is very obvious that Queen B and I do this for very different reasons. I aint tryin' to be the best, and I don't realy care if we get higher than any one else. I do it because it is fun. The same reason I build my own.... It's fun. Skunk and I don't get into the politics of all of this. We could have a car that got off like that, but we would much rather spend our money on our kids, and not give it to someone else to build us a car. If you got that kind of cash, well good for you. But don't hate on people who are doing their own thing. I don't have a problem with anyone, so don't try and create one.
***Emily***
P.S. 24 inches isn't bad for a 10 hour, 8* outside, front yard, chick built, stock Lemans.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

isnt it nice to see how well everyone gets along..its understandable its about bragging rights..but i just wish everyone could get along and help everyone out..we are all supposed to be a family..


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Lwrdr83lds,
Skunk & I helped everyone we could. We let people use our tools, our chargers, our extention cord, gave parts to a few people, and 2 rebuild kits, and even helped a couple people turn some wrenches. Like I said before, we have NO problems with anyone. I don't know why people are tryin' to hate. We are just havin' fun.
***Emily***


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a great time after the hop. And big big props to cp holding it down with those big inches. Hope to hang with you guys at s-showdown.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

O and you cant forget q-bee looked great


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Feb 27 2006, 09:18 AM~4936513
> *Lwrdr83lds,
> Skunk & I helped everyone we could. We let people use our tools, our chargers, our extention cord, gave parts to a few people, and 2 rebuild kits, and even helped a couple people turn some wrenches. Like I said before, we have NO problems with anyone. I don't know why people are tryin' to hate. We are just havin' fun.
> ***Emily***
> *


thats what im talking about.and i give ya props on that..all im saying is that its to bad there isnt more people that are willing to help..


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks.
***Emily***


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

rob had a cool grill :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

shouldnt you be at work? wait a minute..... shouldnt I be at work.......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I already went to work !! u should be at work


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I still have to go to work.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i know that guy with the blue and wyt 64 from cleveland. that ryd has been threw some shyt. and still rollin low.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Feb 27 2006, 11:18 AM~4936513
> *Lwrdr83lds,
> Skunk & I helped everyone we could. We let people use our tools, our chargers, our extention cord, gave parts to a few people, and 2 rebuild kits, and even helped a couple people turn some wrenches. Like I said before, we have NO problems with anyone. I don't know why people are tryin' to hate. We are just havin' fun.
> ***Emily***
> *


its the proffesser.i think you need to make anouther jacket i like them alot.oh yeah and i seen you puttin a ball joint in i think i almost fainted that hot shit.you go girl


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Kandy Kutty,
Thanks.
***Emily***


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Feb 27 2006, 01:56 PM~4936233
> *I had no prob. with Skunk helping to push Pinky out, but when the rest of Westside came over, he didn't need to be there. I didn't want any one to get pissed at him for being in their place. And it is very obvious that Queen B and I do this for very different reasons. I aint tryin' to be the best, and I don't realy care if we get higher than any one else. I do it because it is fun. The same reason I build my own.... It's fun. Skunk and I don't get into the politics of all of this. We could have a car that got off like that, but we would much rather spend our money on our kids, and not give it to someone else to build us a car. If you got that kind of cash, well good for you. But don't hate on people who are doing their own thing. I don't have a problem with anyone, so don't try and create one.
> ***Emily***
> P.S.  24 inches isn't bad for a 10 hour, 8* outside, front yard, chick built, stock Lemans.
> *


i think its cool that you build your own cars and everything, but i have heard some shitty comments about pinky and who DID or DID NOT build it.......


you say: "if you got that kind of cash"......


its WESTSIDE BUILT for a WESTSIDE MEMBER!! very little cash changed hands, somebody has to pay the utility bill, and it was tough to pay the bills without a day job.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

<------poor can i borrow something from the westside dues?


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

CP,
The best I can remember, we have never said anything shitty. We have wondered who built it, but never said anything bad about it. It is a great car, and does what it is expected to. I don't care who builds whos cars, I just think it is great if a person, expecially a female builds their own. It is only my opnion. I am not downing anyone for doing what they do, and I don't expect any one to do that to me. That's all. Its great that you all have a club that helps eachother out like that.
***Emily***


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i think we are pretty down to earth, (MOST of us... :biggrin: ), it just makes me mad to hear people talk about WESTSIDE members when they dont even know us. don't forget..... we all started somewhere. 10 years ago i had a double pump car that hit 16 inches.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 27 2006, 02:03 PM~4938350
> *i think its cool that you build your own cars and everything, but i have heard some shitty comments about pinky and who DID or DID NOT build it.......
> you say: "if you got that kind of cash"......
> its WESTSIDE BUILT for a WESTSIDE MEMBER!! very little cash changed hands, somebody has to pay the utility bill, and it was tough to pay the bills without a day job.
> *


I have most likley recieved more help from these westside guy than anyone including my own club. Keep doing what your doing. Because from were i am standing it is making you guys look really good. :biggrin:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

i for one had a blast.who cares who does what in the end its all about helping each other out and having fun and most importantly partying.as far as the fights that shit had nothing to do with anyone in the pit some whore jumped the fence and beat up some dude with broken ribs and collar bone .he couldnt even defend himself.big neil throwing her back over the fence was funny as hell though.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Even after some West Side Members were talking bad about me, and they don't know me, I have yet to say anything bad about any of them. I don't get into the drama if i can help it, but this Forum put me right in the middle of it, In fact I am the topic of the drama. Tell me how that is fair. I don't start shit with people, and don't want people to start shit with me. I got enough stuff going on in life and don't need shit like this. I don't even compete. Caspers is the only car show I do, except for the 1 time I did showdown. I just don't get this.
***Emily***


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

straight up emilly you guys sat next tome i talked with you guys regarless the facts still stand in the LADIES OF LOWRIDING TOPC is where this started with the jenda lady and mustang sally talkin then you made a comment about you built your car and she didn't and you weren't worried about it and some other shit and she took it the way she did and that leads here .....this wasn't some out of the blue thing you want to think it is, ange made her comments known at the show either you didn't hear them which i don't know how or you didn/t want to respond...either way it is probly for the best.

the car was built at cp's shop and it was a selectg group effort for the most part the I BUILT THIS SHIT COMMENT was takkin out of context and then proprtion each member including jg deservs as much credit as the next .we are a family and we try to help as many as we can weather we are in the same club or not.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

I didn't hear her say more than 5 words the whole weekend. But then again, I was doing my own thing, not worring about anyone but Skunk and I. We had a great time, and your right, it is probly best that I didn't hear her comments. 
***Emily***
PS I didn't even post in the Ladies of lowriding topic.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

they help me get to casper last year.thanks again guys


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i can see why teh cars still have the bumpers on em :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 26 2006, 11:31 PM~4934687
> *i heard nim slipping into some shit talkin after a ton of beers.
> *


LOL I love beer.and shit talking they go great together LOL I don't even remember who or what I was saying LOL


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2006, 08:02 PM~4940142
> *LOL I love beer.and shit talking they go great together LOL I don't even remember who or what I was saying LOL
> *


itis all good i don't think it was too crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yes sir, we do it for the little people!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 27 2006, 07:53 PM~4940083
> *i can see why teh cars still have the bumpers on em  :biggrin:
> *


i almost took mine off on sunday to try and get the damn thing on the bumper,but i was threatened with my life and i will get it in the 60s with the bumper on ..just like cp's car has bumpers and was in the mid 70's 35 times on the bumper in a row. but i do see where you are coming from there are not the wide range of people who are doing big inches ..but some are doing some nice inches with bumpers on 
.. :biggrin: ...you are right for the majority


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 12:11 AM~4940229
> *i almost took mine off on sunday to try and get the damn thing on the bumper,but i was threatened with my life and i will get it in the 60s with the bumper on ..just like cp's car has bumpers and was in the mid 70's 35 times on the bumper in a row. but i do see where you are coming from there are not the wide range of people who are doing big inches ..but some are doing some nice inches with bumpers on
> .. :biggrin: ...you are right for the majority
> *


much props looks like a good turn out.

can't wait to see it on truucha 22.


----------



## Hmadhopper (Jun 13, 2002)

anyone postin up sunday pics im wanting to see my street truck with its little fire


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah Nim you sounded like this at Trixies: badababababababbabababdanandnandibanabnabnanb igot6
bafababafbabababaffabadfbadfbadfbadfbadfbadfbadfff igot7
badabadbabdabdbabdbadbdababdabadbadbadba i got8


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 27 2006, 08:44 PM~4940951
> *Yeah Nim you sounded like this at Trixies: badababababababbabababdanandnandibanabnabnanb igot6
> bafababafbabababaffabadfbadfbadfbadfbadfbadfbadfff igot7
> badabadbabdabdbabdbadbdababdabadbadbadba        i got8
> *


LOL sold for 8 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

To the guy in the g-unit shirt


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks again to everyone who helped me out this weekend much love 
Chess


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Feb 27 2006, 03:45 AM~4934322
> *ANYTIME!
> 
> But I didn't weld my own shit or install my own hydros so "she ain't worried about me cause she built her own shit"  :uh:
> ...


Maybe a v8 would help it run better. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 27 2006, 08:19 PM~4938507
> *i think we are pretty down to earth, (MOST of us... :biggrin: ), it just makes me mad to hear people talk about WESTSIDE members when they dont even know us. don't forget..... we all started somewhere. 10 years ago i had a double pump car that hit 16 inches.
> *


Yeah that sucks when people talk shit on someone they don't know.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 12:11 AM~4940229
> *i almost took mine off on sunday to try and get the damn thing on the bumper,but i was threatened with my life and i will get it in the 60s with the bumper on ..just like cp's car has bumpers and was in the mid 70's 35 times on the bumper in a row. but i do see where you are coming from there are not the wide range of people who are doing big inches ..but some are doing some nice inches with bumpers on
> .. :biggrin: ...you are right for the majority
> *


Yeah i fell ya dogg,people doing big inches with a clean car diserve respect for sure.
[attachmentid=480514]


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you shoulda came and shown the midwest how shit is done yoda


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 05:07 AM~4942087
> *you shoulda came and shown the midwest how shit is done yoda
> *


Nah we didn't want to ruin it for ya.  :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2006, 02:19 AM~4942507
> *Nah we didn't want to ruin it for ya.   :biggrin:
> *


ya youd rather sit on lay it low and talk about how great your shit is and how the mid west has no lowrider scene.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 06:26 AM~4942604
> *ya youd rather sit on lay it low and talk about how great your shit is and how the mid west has no lowrider scene.....
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: You got me.Nah i'd rather watch you talk abunch of shit about clean ass cars that are hoppin then come out with something thats not doing either.Good night juan,argue with you later. :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2006, 04:36 AM~4941911
> *Yeah that sucks when people talk shit on someone they don't know.
> *


was that directed toward me?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 05:26 AM~4942604
> *ya youd rather sit on lay it low and talk about how great your shit is and how the mid west has no lowrider scene.....
> :thumbsup:
> *


 at least juan brought his car .. i'm in close second for attending

now you two shake and we can all settle this in the lou!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

when is the lou?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 64rida (Aug 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=481193] [attachmentid=481195]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 01:56 PM~4945843
> *when is the lou?
> *


St Lou.....Black Sunday maybe :dunno:


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 27 2006, 02:36 PM~4938626
> *straight up emilly you guys sat next tome i talked with you guys regarless the facts still stand in the LADIES OF LOWRIDING TOPC is where this started with the jenda lady and mustang sally talkin then you made a comment about you built your car and she didn't and you weren't worried about it and some other shit and she took it the way she did and that leads here .....this wasn't some out of the blue thing you want to think it is, ange made her comments known at the show either you didn't hear them which i don't know how or you didn/t want to respond...either way it is probly for the best.
> 
> the car was built at cp's shop and it was a selectg group effort for the most part the I BUILT THIS SHIT COMMENT was takkin out of context and then proprtion each member including jg deservs as much credit as the next .we are a family and we try to help as many as we can weather we are in the same club or not.
> *


I'm glad somebody else remembers the 3 of them talking shit! Somebody is alway on here talking shit about my car and all I can say, none of you can beat me! And actually Emily, you approached my Husband at a show talking that garbage about "I built my own....I'm not worried about her... blah blah blah..." Then you get on here and and talk shit with Mustang Sally.....doesn't she have airbags anyway? :0 And just so you know, we both are in it for the same reason......Being the Best is pretty damn fun!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 28 2006, 12:56 PM~4945843
> *when is the lou?
> *


June 11, it's in Shows and Events. Midwest Showdown.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Queen B,
You must have me mixed up with someone else. I have NEVER talked shit about you. And if I have, I must have been drunker then, than you were at Caspers, cause I sure do not remember. Talking shit is not my forte. I have said alot that I am proud of the fact that I build my own cars, but have also said I don't disrespect anyone who does not. Some people just can't, or just flat out don't want to. And I haven't ever said that I ain't worried about you, because there is no use in stating the obvious. We aren't even in the same class. And the only time I have ever even spoke to your husband was at Caspers this year, and all I said was when he was using the jumper cables on his car, and they sparked, and I said it's all fun and games til somebody gets shocked. 
And last, you need to watch Truucha #20 (i think). I am pretty sure that Pinky got beat by Majestics. The best means that you are the best. Why don't you go after them in stead of a single pump, 10 hr. instal, chick built, stock Lemans! In other words...Pick on someone you own size. 
I am done responding to this high school freshman stuff.
***Emily***
P.S. I am sorry if I have ever offended you.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

WHO CARES :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 1 2006, 08:37 PM~4954677
> *June 11, it's in Shows and Events. Midwest Showdown.
> *


thanks man ... i'm trying to do too much just reading here... 

the 314 gate way riders show .. too i am being told will be on the other side of that bridge at the madison raceway ... maybe me and royalty can finally get that race .... wheres my old cam at?... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

on truucha 20? at what show did she get beat ........surely not the majestics picnic cause you need to watch that again then...cuase pinky was the highest in the park on that day miss.

the only real hopping car to beat pinky is dfl's blue monte the rest would give you leqad poisoning.

but that is soon to change :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

everybody needs to just chill with the beef :angel: we are in this together. some for the money, some for the love of it and some wants to be the best. but if you are the best dont look down on people who is trying to get to the same level as you. and to the ones who are not the best dont hate on the ones who are the best. ask them how and learn from them. not hattin on them. we only had show cars until now. we was at casper and my wifes car hit 23" single pump on 6 batts. are we mad about that? no. we talked to people and learned new things so that next time we can do more. this is our first time hopping and we didnt think that her car would do that. all im saying is that if your car isn't doing good ask people who been in the game for years how to make your car rise higher. pease out :angel: thats why we are part of team dirty south. we want to learn as much as we can about hopping. casper was smurfette first show and it wont be the last. smurfette is learning how to hop cause their are very little ladies that hop. i think its time for the ladies to shine.


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skunk_@Mar 2 2006, 07:24 AM~4958767
> *Queen B,
> You must have me mixed up with someone else. I have NEVER talked shit about you. And if I have, I must have been drunker then, than you were at Caspers, cause I sure do not remember. Talking shit is not my forte. I have said alot that I am proud of the fact that I build my own cars, but have also said I don't disrespect anyone who does not. Some people just can't, or just flat out don't want to.  And I haven't ever said that I ain't worried about you, because there is no use in stating the obvious. We aren't even in the same class. And the only time I have ever even spoke to your husband was at Caspers this year, and all I said was when he was using the jumper cables on his car, and they sparked, and I said it's all fun and games til somebody gets shocked.
> And last, you need to watch Truucha #20 (i think). I am pretty sure that Pinky got beat by Majestics. The best means that you are the best. Why don't you go after them in stead of a single pump, 10 hr. instal, chick built, stock Lemans! In other words...Pick on someone you own size.
> ...


Ok, well if I have you confused with someone else...I do apologize, but I really don't think I did. I know we are not in the same class, and we will never compete against each other, we should have no issues whatsoever...so its done and forgotten! 

On another note......Girl, Majestics has never beaten me! Thats why they are always talking about the fact that I don't have chrome or a V8.....they can't beat me so they gotta talk shit about something! I'm sure its especially painfull since its a girls car!

P.S. get that car together.......wouldn't it be great for the best single pump to be a female too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

Queen B,
You know how the videos are, not saying anything bad about em, but they only show part of the story. I know your car is good, and it takes work to make it swing like that, and your husband got props for hittin like that from the dash...that shit is hard to do. We plan to tweek the car alittle, but we just gotta see how things work out in the couple of months. I am glad this drama is over. We should have each others backs, not be on eachothers bad side.
***Emily***


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 2 2006, 02:04 PM~4961071
> *on truucha 20?  at what show did she get beat ........surely not the majestics picnic cause you need to watch that again then...cuase pinky was the highest in the park on that day miss.
> 
> the only real hopping car to beat pinky is dfl's blue monte the rest would give you leqad poisoning.
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I just wish The Queen would let me drive her "beater" around  :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 2 2006, 04:37 PM~4961658
> *I just wish The Queen would let me drive her "beater" around   :biggrin:
> *


Now thats a pimp ass "Beater". I want one!!!!!!


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

What's up Josh?
***Emily***


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can't we just get along and drink a beer lol :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Mar 2 2006, 04:35 PM~4961272
> *Ok, well if I have you confused with someone else...I do apologize, but I really don't think I did.  I know we are not in the same class, and we will never compete against each other, we should have no issues whatsoever...so its done and forgotten!
> 
> On another note......Girl, Majestics has never beaten me!  Thats why they are always talking about the fact that I don't have chrome or a V8.....they can't beat me so they gotta talk shit about something!  I'm sure its especially painfull since its a girls car!
> ...



ummm i have a V8 just stittin around collecting dust you can have it.  I think this was the last time i drove it ..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

October 5 2003 :uh: :twak:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

WSL63 CALL ME BACK YO!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 2 2006, 07:02 PM~4962220
> *October 5 2003  :uh:  :twak:
> *


Thats a dam shame huh? :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 2 2006, 06:04 PM~4962236
> *Thats a dam shame huh?  :uh:
> *


As long as YOU know its a damn shame


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 2 2006, 07:10 PM~4962274
> *As long as YOU know its a damn shame
> *


I am the 1st to know ay?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

hey people from the ville, whats the deal with all the cox smokers stores? :uh:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

There must be alot of cox smokers in Louie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

from the look of it ohio too :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2006, 08:01 PM~4963076
> *from the look of it ohio too :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 2 2006, 03:58 PM~4962210
> *ummm i have a V8 just stittin around collecting dust you can have it.    I think this was the last time i drove it ..
> *



can i have it :biggrin: lol


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 2 2006, 09:26 PM~4963252
> *can i have it :biggrin: lol
> *



Queen has 1st dibs :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 2 2006, 06:29 PM~4963279
> *Queen has 1st dibs  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

FLASSBACK!!!!!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 2 2006, 09:40 PM~4963360
> *lol
> *



hehe


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 2 2006, 07:53 PM~4963040
> *hey people from the ville, whats the deal with all the cox smokers stores?  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Funny, there's no pics of the grey cutty that only got 14" we were hopping. Plus we broke a damn balljoint on SUnday. Thanks to everybody who helped, kept us company, taught us stuff, and helped us. It's appreciated! You guys put on a good show and were fun to listen to and watch. Especially Skunk flippin that damn mirror getting fingerprints on it after I just wiped it down. SOme day I will seek revenge.. lol lata ya'll!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> There must be alot of cox smokers in Louie
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> > There must be alot of cox smokers in Louie
> > [/quote
> > what about "liquor outlet"??
> > seriously tho, i did go to liquor barn....... i was like a kid in a candy store!!!! that place is a grocery store, but its FULL of alcohol. they had more in the bourbon section (my favorite) than most stores have all together!
> ...


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 2 2006, 09:32 PM~4963950
> *Funny, there's no pics of the grey cutty that only got 14" we were hopping.  Plus we broke a damn balljoint on SUnday.  Thanks to everybody who helped, kept us company, taught us stuff, and helped us.  It's appreciated!  You guys put on a good show and were fun to listen to and watch.  Especially Skunk flippin that damn mirror getting fingerprints on it after I just wiped it down.  SOme day I will seek revenge.. lol  lata ya'll!
> *


Did you break the driver side ball joint???I thought it was leaning Sat. I meant to say something to you.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 3 2006, 07:25 AM~4966407
> *Did you break the driver side ball joint???I thought it was leaning Sat. I meant to say something to you.
> *



Yep Driver side... On Sunday after about 5 or 6 licks it popped clean.. Chyea, should've gotten at cha boi! Oh, and ya'll did good. That lil gurl is a G. THat mad emy day to see her swing that cutlass back motion and all. A real lowrider! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 3 2006, 11:39 AM~4967786
> *Yep Driver side...  On Sunday after about 5 or 6 licks it popped clean..  Chyea, should've gotten at cha boi!  Oh, and ya'll did good.  That lil gurl is a G.  THat mad emy day to see her swing that cutlass back motion and all.  A real lowrider! :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro I'll let her Know that you were diggin it..I know she was  
:thumbsup: see you at showdown??


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 3 2006, 12:44 PM~4967818
> *thanx bro I'll let her Know that you were diggin it..I know she was
> :thumbsup: see you at showdown??
> *


Most definately.. We'll be there with 3 single pump cuttys.. lol Keep it up ya'll!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenB_@Mar 2 2006, 08:35 PM~4961272
> *Ok, well if I have you confused with someone else...I do apologize, but I really don't think I did.  I know we are not in the same class, and we will never compete against each other, we should have no issues whatsoever...so its done and forgotten!
> 
> On another note......Girl, Majestics has never beaten me!  Thats why they are always talking about the fact that I don't have chrome or a V8.....they can't beat me so they gotta talk shit about something!  I'm sure its especially painfull since its a girls car!
> ...


Yes we did and you all had the excuse remember it sticks so it don't count.
[attachmentid=487749]
[attachmentid=487752]
Just keepin it real.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 6 2006, 05:06 AM~4983662
> *:0
> *


It didn't count though 20 inches higher though and it took the first place.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

I was there for that one too. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 6 2006, 05:15 AM~4983733
> *I was there for that one too. :biggrin:
> *


Then you saw the crying first hand.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

We will all see who will be killing in the pit in a few months.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

OR BETTER YET!!

Like every year, handle it at the Majestics Chicago Picnic :biggrin: where the MidWest's top hoppers show up and go head to head. All Day! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 6 2006, 05:38 AM~4983930
> *OR BETTER YET!!
> 
> Like every year, handle it at the Majestics Chicago Picnic  :biggrin:  where the MidWest's top hoppers show up and go head to head. All Day! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


What up silver whos shit going bro.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

eveything is all good brother.. alllll gooood


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 6 2006, 05:42 AM~4983965
> *eveything is all good brother.. alllll gooood
> *


Hope so man i can't wiat for indy we should be deep there this year.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Mar 6 2006, 06:31 AM~4983886
> *We will all see who will be killing in the pit in a few months.
> *


 :0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 11:47 PM~4941710
> *Thanks again to everyone who helped me out this weekend much love
> Chess
> *


let me kno when u got that thing workin good i waanaa swang it again.good luck chess


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah you need all the practice you can get lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------

